
Don't text 'beer' in Korea: Words that trigger teen alerts - schrofer
http://www.news-herald.com/general-news/20150515/dont-text-beer-in-korea-words-that-trigger-teen-alerts
======
pki
>the country's telecoms regulator ordered monitoring applications be installed
on the smartphones of Koreans aged 18 and below

This is disgusting to read, in all seriousness. Not allowed to have a blog
without linking it to their SSN, not allowed to play games without linking it
to their SSN, all communications monitored, chat logged.. holy shit. Getting a
mobile phone also requires one.. (and that's not even counting the heavy
internet censorship, porn illegality and free speech restrictions)

~~~
sooheon
It's infuriating to live in a country with such outstanding tech
infrastructure to be shackled with these insane policies. Not to mention
ActiveX and eight different plugin downloads for nearly any transaction,
Spring/Java being considered the cutting edge in web development, and the
downright Fascist porn restrictions (no I'm not bitter).

~~~
ygmelnikova
What kind of degenerate society likens the restriction of teenager's ability
to view porn to Fascism?

~~~
vacri
Nice moving of the goalposts there. An authoritarian intrusion into private
behaviour is an example of an activity done by a fascist state, hence the GP's
adjective. But your comment converts that into the entire ideology of facism.

Also, nice job inserting 'teenagers' into a comment that made no mention of
any age group.

~~~
ygmelnikova
As mentioned above, the article is referring to those 'under 18'. Does your
'state' not restrict access to porn magazines for those under 18 now?

In Florida it's a felony. Florida Statute 847.012 - Max 5 years.

Why? Because it's degenerate, and <i>your</i> state agrees.

~~~
vacri
Porn magazines? How quaint. Speaking of moving the goalposts again, the porn
control in the article is a mandated smartphone app.

And no, my country does not require minors to install state-mandated
applications on their smartphones. For any reason, porn or otherwise.

Also, pornography isn't degenerate. It's just sex. Exploitative pornagraphy is
bad, but there's nothing inherently wrong with it. But we generally prevent
minors from accessing it because they're not emotionally equipped to deal with
sex stuff - same reason we have age of consent laws. Or do you also think that
sex itself is degenerate, and that's why there are laws around teenagers and
who they can have sex with?

------
suprgeek
This is the digital equivalent of America's beer laws - you cannot drink till
you are 21; but hey you can vote, get married, join the army (and drive a tank
or handle nukes presumably) but NO DRINKING! Every single American college
person I have talked to (almost without exception) talks about the non-stop
binges they go on when they hit 21.

Now the South Korean kids will go on Digital binges when they hit 18 - what
will that be like (!).

~~~
adventured
Those drinking binges do not start at 21, they start at ~18 (or earlier), when
people go off to college / enter adulthood.

By the time Americans are 21, drinking isn't a new fascination any longer.

Personally I've never met someone that waited until 21 to be legal and then
began drinking furiously.

------
function_seven
Like Korean teenagers won't immediately develop a code words to evade this.
I'm not sure if there's already an equivalent to l33tsp34k in Korean, but if
not, there is now.

~~~
ape4
Its like a social experiment. How long until the teens will be
speaking/texting a language that adults don't understand.

~~~
EarthLaunch
Or; find out who is more agile - teens or government.

------
GeneralMayhem
Among the many reasons this is frightening:

>"Smart Sheriff" app was funded by the South Korean government primarily to
block access to pornography and other offensive content online. But its
features go well beyond that.

So forcibly blocking "offensive content" is a-ok, it's only when it goes
_beyond_ that that there's a problem.

~~~
pki
SK already has national "great firewall" that does heavy censorship, not only
porn is blocked.

~~~
mg1982
Reddit and, for some reason, techcrunch, for example. Scared the shit out of
me the first time I got this: [https://readtiger.com/img/wkp/en/KCSC-
Warning.png](https://readtiger.com/img/wkp/en/KCSC-Warning.png)

~~~
pki
Why settle for an image? [http://warning.or.kr](http://warning.or.kr)

Bonus 2001 javascript throwback: they try to block right click.

~~~
yellowapple
I love how the whole top banner is a static image.

~~~
bjornsteffanson
Then you're going to love every other Korean website, too.

------
egypturnash
> "Smart Relief" is a mobile app for parental control of Android smartphones.
> [...] Smart Relief is not one of the 15 apps [that the government requires
> to be installed on teen phones] but shares similar features with them.

Why isn't this article dissecting one of the apps that _is_ mandatory for
teenager's phones, then?

------
droidist2
What's IS? Islamic State?

~~~
jefe_
Son: "He didn't used to be the Prime Minister of the UK, he IS the Prime
Minister of the UK."

Dad: "Learn some respect and dial back your certainty or I'll install an app
to do it for you!"

------
konsptheorist
South Korea is taking the "Nanny State" concept to a whole new level.

------
serve_yay
It's impressive how shitty this website is.

------
tracker1
Hey kids, now your parents can't tell you to take out the "garbage" it's a bad
word...

------
fiatjaf
What is the difference between south and north now?

